
Brazil coronavirus outbreak worsens, cases could soon be second highest in world - adventured
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-brazil/brazil-coronavirus-outbreak-worsens-cases-could-soon-be-second-highest-in-world-idUSKBN22W37E
======
_bxg1
> "We are at war. Worse than defeat would be the shame of not putting up a
> fight."

This is the same perverse, machismo ethos that's causing such poor decision-
making across much of the US. Turns out beating your chest doesn't scare off a
virus.

------
jpesal
The virus is partying hard in my homeland unfortunately. The northeast and
some dear people I know are suffering from it. Please take precautions my
people and stay home as much as possible. #coronavirusinbrazil

~~~
elros
That is true. Unfortunately the executive branch of the government also seems
hell-bent on making things as terrible as possible =/ I'm really not sure
where this will lead. It's very sad.

------
tibbydudeza
That is what you get when you vote in a fool and his incompetent cronies.

